
Chief Executive of Sonos Steps Down - frenchman_in_ny
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/10/business/sonos-john-macfarlane-ceo.html
======
huntersmith
Talk about honesty - “I tried Echo in the beginning and wrote it off. I had
too many distractions at that time. I wasn’t playing at the level I should
have been playing at in all frankness.”

